# Squirrel gliders or sugar gliders what should i get?



## missllama (Mar 17, 2008)

I am buying a pair soon, and i have seen so many advertisements for people wanting sugar gliders but none asking for squirrel gliders why is this?
will squirrel gliders be harder to sell if i get them and they breed?
if anyone has anything to add about these creatures that would be great thanks again!


----------



## nuthn2do (Mar 18, 2008)

Squirrels are roughly twice the size of sugars (and better looking), apart from that they are almost identical in needs. I'm guessing because of size and being endangered in many parts the cost would reflect that as well.


----------



## missllama (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh ok thanks! i didnt no why i couldnt find them around i didnt realise they were endandgerd in many parts of aus, thanks for letting me no


----------



## missllama (Mar 18, 2008)

does anyone have any good recipies for there food too? i have one but thought that i might look into a few other things


----------



## herptrader (Mar 18, 2008)

Squirrel gliders cannot be kept on Vic licences but Sugar Gliders can.


----------



## missllama (Mar 18, 2008)

oh geez i didnt no that... thanks for letting me no, i am due to get a pair on the 31st of march, but that means that i can only sell to people in nt or adel... i guess it doesnt matter too much ill get too attatched to them anyway and not want to sell them haha


----------

